# Sway Bar Installed & Tested!



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Tools Needed*
- Floor Jack
- 2 Jack Stands
- 14mm Long Socket
- 6 Inch Extension
- Lug Wrench
- Beer
- 45 Minutes of Free time

*Installation*

Park on a level concrete or asphalt surface.
Put blocks in front and behind the front tires.
Jack up rear of car and place jackstands securely under car.
Remove one rear wheel.
Remove two 14mm nuts from both end links, and four 14mm nuts from the two "D" clamps that hold the OEM sway bar in place.
Slide the OEM bar out on the side with the tire removed. Loosening the center exhaust hanger is not necessary.
Slide the Stillen sway bar into place and replace/tighten the six 14 mm nuts using OEM hardware.
Put rear wheel back on…
Lower car….
Done!
[/list=1] 

*First Drive*

WooHoo!!!!!!!!! Incredible! The increase in handling is difficult to describe. Much quicker/crisper turning, *ZERO* body lean, even with OEM tires. There is a small amount of noise coming from the rear, as the rubber mounting "grommets" rub on the fresh paint on the Stillen bar. I'm sure this will go away in a few days. *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED MOD!!!*


Picture of both bars...









Picture of End-Link









Picture of a "D" Clamp


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Sweet, mine will be here next week!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The Stillen bar is about twice as heavy as the stock unit...


And BTW, the altima is stiff as hell, with one side up on a jack stand you can open and close all the doors, no problem.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that, this is probably my next mod.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Do you happen to have a side profile pic of the two bars. How much thicker is the Stillen bar? Can someone measure the two and post numbers if possible?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The Stillen bar is the same diameter as the OEM bar, both are hollow, but judging by the weight difference, the Stillen bar uses much thicker tubing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

my bad, i should have looked at the picture to see that you can't possibly tell the wall thickness increase.

glad to hear it has improved the handling so much...eibach and sway bar should really be a good handling package upgrade...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Now if Stillen would supply polyurathane bushings for the bar to take out the free play and make the bar respond instantly!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I think they were in a hurry... The end links could stand replacing...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Speaking of mounts...this is what I'd like to see for the
Alty...

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/sr20motor.htm


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Not that this is a selling point, but I worked over a Honda S2000 in some twisty 4 lane roads around my house... Definitely out powered him, but stuck to the road just as well too.

We took some 40mph curves at around 100mph. 



Disclaimer: Don't try this in an Altima without a rear sway bar...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Ruben, was it a black S2000 with aftermarket wheels? Still had the screws in the trunk from an aftermarket tail?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Have you seen a group buy for the Stillen Sway Bar?
Thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Hey Ruben, was it a black S2000 with aftermarket wheels? Still had the screws in the trunk from an aftermarket tail? *


Nope... it was metallic gray...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *Have you seen a group buy for the Stillen Sway Bar?
> Thanks *


Not yet... Stillen doesn't do them I don't think...


----------



## mohumpty02 (Nov 26, 2002)

i installed my sway bar yesterday that damn thing rocks.no roll anywhere 90 degree turns and 60+ not a problem.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

COOL! What else have you done? Springs?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Not yet... Stillen doesn't do them I don't think... *


Well, I guess I have to drive to Stillen and get it for my birhtday...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Just an hour on the 5.... don't take the toll road you'll pass it.


----------



## mohumpty02 (Nov 26, 2002)

springs, differnt profile tires,all the bolt ons, think of nos but not sure


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Yee Haw! My RSB just arrived......


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Not yet... Stillen doesn't do them I don't think... *


We are trying to do one on .net right now. As it stands right now, we have a price of $125 + shipping but that was for 5 people. We have over 15 people interested so far, so that price point could drop. Check it out.
Click here for RSB Group Buy


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey Ruben,

Does it really make that much of a difference, the stillen one and stock ? I actually didn't even know we had a stock RSB, and judging by your pictures they look, almost identical, except the dust on the OEM one .. hmm ...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

rpny said:


> *Hey Ruben,
> 
> Does it really make that much of a difference, the stillen one and stock ? I actually didn't even know we had a stock RSB, and judging by your pictures they look, almost identical, except the dust on the OEM one .. hmm ... *


They do look identical. The Stillen version is about 2x heavier than the OEM version. It is make of much thicker tubing, thus less flexible.

There is a significant difference between the two. The rear end is much more solid with almost ZERO body lean. On curves with bumps it sticks to the ground with no "waffling". I'm VERY happy with the purchase.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Dave,

How tough was it to get the end nuts off ??
The entire bolt going into the link is turning when I put the wrench to it


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

BAC said:


> *Dave,
> 
> How tough was it to get the end nuts off ??
> The entire bolt going into the link is turning when I put the wrench to it  *


You need to use 2 wrenches. One on the nut and another between the ball joint on the link and the sway bar. There is a hex fitting in between there that you use to keep the link from turning. I don't remember what wrench size it was.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I think the hardest part of the install was sliding the RSB out and the new one in.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *You need to use 2 wrenches. One on the nut and another between the ball joint on the link and the sway bar. There is a hex fitting in between there that you use to keep the link from turning. I don't remember what wrench size it was. *


I finally figured that out. . . . Doh ! It didn't look like it had any flat sides to it in the light I had. When the sun came out from the clouds I could see it


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Well I got to test it out at the track Sunday.
PT was behind me on one or two of our stints on track and was suprised to see mw lifting the inside rear wheel on the harder turns  I still suffer from major understeer . . . LSD where are you..........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Just ordered mine  Thanks for the review OhTwo


----------



## Senna777 (Mar 22, 2005)

*SER Rear Swar bar*

I tried to install a 2005 Altima SER rear sway bar on my 2005 3,5 SE but it appears that it does not fit. Did anybody tried to install a Rear sway bar on a 2005 3,5SE? Any suggestion ?


Thanks


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Senna777 said:


> I tried to install a 2005 Altima SER rear sway bar on my 2005 3,5 SE but it appears that it does not fit. Did anybody tried to install a Rear sway bar on a 2005 3,5SE? Any suggestion ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


cdmorenot has the Nismo on his. I never bought one for mine, but have heard the SE-R bar will not fit the 3.5SE. Not really sure why not...


----------



## Senna777 (Mar 22, 2005)

*2005 Model*



WATSON1 said:


> cdmorenot has the Nismo on his. I never bought one for mine, but have heard the SE-R bar will not fit the 3.5SE. Not really sure why not...




Is the car a 2005 because I had a bushing problem. Did not fit. If so, where can I order from Nismo? But should I go with Stillen instead? 

Thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Senna777 said:


> Is the car a 2005 because I had a bushing problem. Did not fit. If so, where can I order from Nismo? But should I go with Stillen instead?
> 
> Thanks.


Not really sure what year it is, but I have heard there have been some problems with the fitment and bushings. As for as Nismo or Stillen, it's really your choice. They both make excellent products, and they both cost a small fortune. You can order Nismo from your dealer or on the website, and you can check out Stillen online or call them @ 800-405-2808


----------

